

Computer Science Tests are Like It's 1984 - andrewmunsell
http://blog.andrewmunsell.com/post/37925556071/computer-science-tests-are-like-its-1984

======
stackcollision
This just sounds like a lot of whining to me.

On every CSE test I took when I was in college they graded the code writing
portions based on algorithm implementation. No one ran your code through a
compiler and docked pointed for each error. If you wrote array.length()
instead of array.length you wouldn't lose points as long as your loop did what
it was supposed to do.

Also, on every job interview I have ever gone to I have had to write code on
paper with the interviewer breathing down my neck.

------
droz
Programming transcends programming languages.

The purpose of examinations are to measure your understanding of programming
concepts, not how you would translate those concepts into the programming
language of the week.

You don't even need a computer to program, just an imagination and ability to
apply those concepts to the problem you are trying to solve to yield a
solution.

To share your solution, all you need is a writing instrument and surface, just
like you encounter in your examinations.

